# My week this week, my workshop videos.



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, many of you have suggested that I post all my videos in one thread, and I have decided to give it a go and see how it works out. From now on I will post in this thread every week, starting with these offerings. As usual some things go right, and some don't. You do have to be carefull with the Gopro as the tiny touch screen makes it really easy to touch the wrong button without noticing, hence there is a second slideshow of the pics I took when I thought I was shooting video. I think a second camera may be on the cards! Hope you enjoy these, and remember to like, comment, and subscribe! Thanks for watching!


----------



## hermetic

Hi chaps! Not much time spent in the workshop this week, but managed to get a bit done, failures and succeses!¬ and as an added bonus, a car repair, you can't be without a heater this weather! Enjoy, and subscribe if you like it!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, as usual, I didnt get s full week in the workshop this week, but fitted s new motor to the old fan housing, which is much more powerful, and very effi9cient, but I heed to modify the flue as well before I can tell if the problem is solved. It certainly works better than it did! Enjoy, like and comment , and as usual thanks to you all for taking an interest in my channel and thanks and welcome to all the new subscribers!
Phil
East Yorkshire

 Video link


----------



## hermetic

My week this week, got a couple of useful days in, and some part days, built up the new flue, but will be fitting it next week weather permitting, tried out a bit of TIG cam, but I need to cover the back of the mask to prevent reflections, so will do some more soon. You really will learn absolutley nothing from my TIG "skills" save to say that I can make a fair job of steel, but find aluminium much harder, which, by all acounts, it is! Thanks for watching and subscribing, leave comments and any questions you may have (why are you such a T*aT) is not a valid question, and anyway, I don't know the answer!
Enjoy, subscribe, laugh!

Phil






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKf...XltBjj7MWtdjWA


----------



## brino

Hi Phil,

I saw your multiple vises in a previous video, and just thought they were meant as multiple stations. Perhaps for multiple people or multiple projects.
It did NOT occur to me that they were aligned to all be used together. Brilliant!
I have seen long mill tables with multiple vises to hold long (2 foot) work, but nothing on this scale.
Thanks for sharing this!

-brino


----------



## hermetic

They are multiple stations, but I first used this sytem in the seventies, when I did car repairs at this workshop, using 2 vices and two 4' lengths of angle iron. I decided with the new bench to scale it up a bit. I actually built a bender with those woods to fold some thin plasticoat galv steel when I was reroofing the workshop with insulated panels, and bent all the flashings and trims to go round the roof edges. Edged one of the timbers with a 3/4" steel pipe to give me a radius on the bends . It worked very well, but the 3 metre long by 1mm thich sheets were a bridge too far! the plasticoat was only about .5mm and very soft.


----------



## hermetic

New stuff, firewood and a reluctant pump, its all in a weeks worth of work! Havent had much chance to film this week, so hope you like what I did get done!
Phil
East Yorkshire














						Phil Whitley
					

Documenting my workshop , machinery, projects and what I get up to as a retired electrical engineer working 5 days a week on the East Yorkshire Wolds. The wi...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## hermetic

Not much "meat" this week Brino, I am winding down early for Christmas, , which means I hope to get an early start after christmas, the problem is that we tend to get snow from mid Jan to mid Feb, and I am 6 miles from my workshop over a road which climbs up onto the east Yorkshire wolds, and quickly become impassable. If it snows I get an extended holiday! I also have to be careful when I am at the workshop, because I only have windows in the machine shop end, and if it starts to snow, and I don't notice it, the road can become impassable within 30 minutes, usually because of someone who chickens out, or is not a good snow driver, but I have had a couple of times when I have only just got through to home! If we do get snow I will try for some video of it.
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, this week the first of a two part slideshow on building my wood fired warm air workshop heater. My shop is 1150Sq ft, and is now warm even in the coldest days!
Phil, east Yorkshire














						Phil Whitley
					

Documenting my workshop , machinery, projects and what I get up to as a retired electrical engineer working 5 days a week on the East Yorkshire Wolds. The wi...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Kroll

Phil you are a very talented man,love taking a look into your shop and see some projects.Thanks for posting


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Kroll, coming from you, that is praise indeed!  I had always used a kerosene torpedo heater, but always to hot, or not hot enough, and so NOISY, and constant strip down to clean jets etc. I was sick of it many years ago, but had no alternative till now, and I am very pleased with how it works. Watch out for part 2 next friday! Thanks for commenting!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Part 2 of the heater build and a couple of videos at the end of a walk in the rain with my daughter, including gratuitous squirrel content, and lots of roaring water! watch, subscribe, like and enjoy!


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, part 1 of my workshop rebuild slideshow, I will be putting more up in between videos, and I am back at the workshop from Monday, so expect a video next friday If I can get something interesting done. Monday I will be back out to fit new hoses to the showerpump, as the old ones were leaking, and then seeing if we can solve the other problems Thanks for watching, like, and subscribe of you want, but most of all Enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## brino

Hi Phil,

Sorry for the delay, somehow I was "unsubscribed" from this thread....that's fixed now!

A few things occurred to me while catching-up on your videos........

1) What welding process do you use for that thin sheet? I always find that so hard to do without burning thru.
Some of your joints on the galvanized ducts looked like you may have soldered them, but I know I saw a ground clamp in there too.

2) Here in Canada, insurance companies try to double your rates if you heat with wood, or drop you all together.
One guy has a wood stove in his detached garage that is over 50 feet from his house, but he could not get his house insurance renewed if he kept that wood stove. He told the insurance guys where to stuff their policies. (sure it was an old model woodstove, maybe early 1900's that was heating the house when he moved in.....think the old black stove pipe that wound thru nearly every room).

I can't imagine what they'd say about a home-made wood burner.....

Are things as bad there?
Perhaps you don't have that issue since your shop is a different property than your home.

3) It's great that your girls are seeing all this construction! 
Even if they take no interest in it themselves, at least you'll be raising savve home owners that can talk directly to a contractor and not get swindled. 
Or perhaps they'll get hooked and become trades-people themselves.....people can't outsource their masonry needs to China or India!

-brino


----------



## hermetic

Hi Brino,
I used mig to tack the flue up with a 1/2" tack every six inches or so, makes it very strong, and minimises the zinc poisoning! I use a large 200 amp three phase mig, which I find to be much more stable at low amperage settings, and much less tendency to burn through. I also have a Clarke single phase 160 amp mig, but the arc is not as smooth at lower settings (there is a BIG choke on the three phase one), and the more you turn it up, the better it works, maybe I have just got to be a better welder with all the practice I have been getting!  I don't try to seam weld it, to much heat, and always burns through! I really need insulated flue, but it is so expensive, I will try for some second hand stuff. Ppl are lazy, put in a woodburner for all the right reasons, then can't be bothered with the upkeep, and more often try to burn wood that is unsuitable, or wet, or both, and give up, claiming that "woodburners dont get hot enougn". Thats where I move in and buy them up for peanuts!! With the internal ducting, I cover the joints with aluminium duct tape to make them airtight.

Insurance is similar here, VERY hard to get insurance for any form of workshop that uses any sort of naked flame, like a forge, or O/A, most of the garages now use induction heaters for rusted bolts etc, because of the insurance. The blacksmiths shop end of the workshop is not dry lined and the ceilings are plasterboard, with bare concrete block walls, so it is pretty fireproof, and all the sources of ignition are kept and used in there, including the woodburner. I think the traditional stovepipe heaters are more of a danger fron CO poisoning than fire, and in the UK the number of housefires we have today is vanishingly smal, but insurers will use any excuse to hike policies!

The girls used to be interested in what I was doing when they were younger, and still enjoy trips to see the workshop, but the eldest has just turned 18 and is doing A levels at college , wants to study biochemistry at uni, she has Aspergers, and is a bit of a worksholic when it comes to revision, and my youngest, now 15, also doing well at school, and wants to go into medicine, and eventually pathology! They are also good artists, and do enjoy making things, but they are so busy at the moment, that they get little time for practical work.
I am back at work Monday, for the continuing saga on the shower pump, I have new pump hoses to fit, and suspect (hope!) that our lack of gravity flow may have been caused by the valves not opening fully, We will see!
Thanks for your interest, and thanks for watching!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Well I drained down, fitted the pump hoses, and no more leaks, as you would expect! The valves on these hoses are better than the old ones, as they have a positive stop at either end of 90 deg of movement, which means you KNOW when they are fully off and fully on, without trying to get the screwdriver slot aligned exactly!, Someone ought to tell the manufacturers that there is little point in makking a 22mm pump connector pipe to improve flow if it only has a 15mm hole through the valve and the end elbow!!! You really couldnt make it up could you!

So, Fitted the hoses, filled it up again, and it is worse! the pumped side only slightly, but the gravity hot water is hardly working at all, and I am beginning to wonder about loose scale build up in the bottom of the HWC as this would reduce the flow of hot water in both the gravity and the pumped sides, as it would slow the flow of cold into the bottom of the cylinder which forces the hot out for both systems. Now I fitted this tank several years ago, and cannot remember having any problems with flow then, so I may drain down again tomorrow, take out the immersion heater, and have a look, at least if there is no scale I can eliminate the possibility from my enquiries and if there is, drain the HWC and get the wet and dry vac in!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Further to the above, took the immersion heater out, bottom of the tank has a little scale , but not anything like enough to interfere with water inlet., refitted immersion heater, and refilled the system, air locked again but cleared it by putting my thumb over the running hot taps  and cutting then releasing the flow many times, and after lots of gurgling, we got good gravity flow at all the taps, and much better flow through the showers, and the pump now operated immediately the sink taps are opened, but is slow or doesnt come on with the showers, at least not reliably. Looked at the paperwork for the showers that have been fitted, and it appears that they may have "flow restrictors fitted for high pressure use". Next job will be to take these out if they are there, and also check and clean the inlet filters. Some of the showers are thermostatic, certainly "not reccomended" for pumped systems, so it may be that with clean filters and flow restrictors removed, they will allow enough flow to trigger the pump, its touch and go, and we may have to change them all for full flow non thermostatic types., but today we definitely "advanced a tech level".
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, below is part 2 of my workshop rebuild, the interionr of the "Chuch lane end", no video this week as I have been off with sinusitis, a thumping head and a stiff neck, but I am determined to go back next week, so it will probably snow!! like, subscribe and enjoy, any comments and questions welcome!
Phil 
East Yorkshire


----------



## brino

Wow!
Some great progress there.

I agree about painting I find it tedious. However, if sure does make things look clean and bright.

Nice work Phil!

-brino


----------



## hermetic

One of my thinsulate hats is still covered in white emulsion, I did it all with a roller on a pole, and stained all the woodwork!


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, part 3 of the workshop rebuild series, actually in the workshop itself. Still quite intensive, but not as difficult or time consuming as the Church lane end. Enjoy, like, subscribe, and be amazed that I actually completed it without having a complete meltdown!!


----------



## brino

Phil, another great bunch of progress.
Congratulations!
-brino


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Brino, it all makes a lot more sense if you watch the workshop tour video (which you probably have) but you can see the work that has been completed, and apart from some mods and fine tuning, it is alll working very well! Thanks for your comments, just passed 100 subs, and have stayed there this time! If you look at the pic below, and refer to the last few pics in the slideshow, all the buildings on the left have been demolished, apart from the furthest, but the telephone pole is still in the same place. The brick wall beyond the wall I repaired was the back wall of these buildings. Pic below taken sometime in the 1920's or maybe a bit later.
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, having mainly recovered from my Lurgi, I am back at work on "light duties" so in the last couple of days, I have been building the new straight flue to try and cure the forge smoking problem. I have built a coupler/ hinge to join the new flue to the old one,  and to install and maintain the flue extractor, and so that I can lower the flue in windy weather, as we do get a lot of wind in winter and early spring. There is also a slideshow of rebuilding and upgrading my BEN patents air compressor. Like, comment, subscribe if you want, but above all, Enjoy!!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi chaps, got the flue finished and put up this week, and also included my ride home over the Yorkshire wolds, like, subscribe, and enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## brino

Hi Phil

I found it interesting to see your country side, trees and birds....as well as your chimney project.
Thanks for sharing.

Do you have a cap that will go on when it's in the "storm" position?

I can certainly see why that section of road would be impassable, there's nothing to stop the snow drifting!

-brino


----------



## hermetic

Hi Brino, the countryside is in midwinter mode, so not all that interesting, I will do another in summer!. At the moment, the storm cap is a small stone slab, but there will be one that fixes to the pin and is curved to cover the open flue. 
It is always drifting snow that blocks our roads, when we get snow at all. We used to get low pressure areas over northern europe which would funnel the wind from the steppes of Russia, over Scandinavia, and dump it all down the east coast of the UK. We used to get a bitingly cold noreaster come in, quickly followed by up to three weeks of snow, but that largely no longer happens, as the low pressure areas now seem to form in the north atlantic towards Greenland, and pile all the bad weather on to the west coast. They are down for snow and ice for the next three days, but it looks like the eastern side of the country will be OK. We have had storm Ciara come in over the west coast today with lots of trees down, high winds, and sheets of rain around midday, but it is quiet at the moment.
Phil


----------



## hermetic

We are now tightening out belts and braces, and getting ready for storm Dennis, due to hit the west coast of the UK friday night and looks to be at its worst Saturday midday, when I am supposed to be at Sheffield Uni with wife and daughter for the interview and open day. From the looks of the weather chart we won't be going!!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Well here is an odd offering! have only been to the shop one day this week, as the weather has been very bad, and I am still a bit under it! Here is a job I did a few years ago on a  Citroen 2cv, rebuilding the back end with new inner wings and boot floor. Beware of these cars! If you ever drive one, you will want one! They are so much fun, and dead easy to mend, but the downside is, they ROT! Not at all the car I would ever thought I would enjoy driving, just goes to show that performance isn't everything. Like comment subscribe, enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## brino

Wow Phil, You put in more than a few hours there!

My favourite bit (picture and quote):



Made me LoL!
I guess I have never owned a car that I felt was worth that kind of effort and cost to replace sooo much of the body.

Of course, I cannot even fit a vehicle into my 2-car garage workshop now.....

Thanks for sharing that.
-brino


----------



## hermetic

My 2CV was a charleston, a "luxury" trim level and a burgundy and black paintwork finish. Over the years I had collected 5 complete 2cv's, and broke another 5 for parts, but in the end, I didnt have the time or the patience to do them up, and I sold them as a job lot to Donnington park motor museum.


----------



## hermetic

Hi boys and girls, still not feeling quite right, but almost there! I did nothing this week, due to the storms and the wind howling round, so I have put together a slideshow of one of our late great engineering works, Doxford and Sons, of Sunderland, Marine engine builders. There is a link at the end to a silent colour amatuer film of the works in action. They built their last engine in 1980. Like, comment, subscribe, and as always, enjoy it!
Phil
Determined to get back to work next week cos i'm bored!
East Yorkshire


----------



## Old Mud

Great Video.


----------



## hermetic

Thanks old mud,  I hope to get back to live workshop videos soon! Thanks for the comment!
Phil East Yorkshire, UK


----------



## brino

Phil,

Thanks for the video.
I must have spent 20 minutes watching your 5:38 video....I had to keep pausing and replaying.
Great stuff.

-brino


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Brino, glad you liked it. My freing Richard (who is convalescing after a wood planer took half his finge)r came round today and I showed it to him. He worked for his dads precision engineering company in Leeds in the sixties and seventies, and took up woodwork when he left there, he loved it too, but said it was depressing that it is no longer in existence, like most of the companies that made the machines in the video. He should have stuck to metalwork!!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, weather is still atrocious, bitter wind and horizontal sleet today, and I have stayed in the warm! here are some more of my projects, ongoing and finished, but we start out with the glory days of Dean Smith and Grace in Keighley, West Yorkshire, A factory I actually went to in the seventies when I got my first lathe, a DS&G 13Z. If you go to www.lathes.co.uk/dsg there is a factory tour there which is every bit as interesting as the Doxford one Hope you like it, and don't forget to comment and subscribe. 
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, the week was going so well, once it had started (Tuesday), weather has improved and I feel fit again, and it was all downhill fom there! When everything around you is going bad, you have to take the opportunity to "break on through to the other side" so it's head down, and puuuuuush!Like, laugh, subscribe, comment enjoy!
Phil, 
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Hi All, the welder part is on back order, and this week we decided, seing as the weather was good, to deal with some trees damaged in the recent winds, sort of commando gardening!. We have a 4 Acre field just across the village from the Workshop, and this week, and next week, if dry, will be a maintenance blitz, as it is next to the road, and fallen trees tend to interfere with traffic! please like, comment and subscribe!
Phil
Far East ( of Yorkshire)


----------



## hermetic

And Now, due to Keiths wife having a seroius heart condition (although you wouldn't think it when you see her work) and my wife having Asthma, we are self isolating from each other, so the fencing and completion of the field work will be at a later date!
Phil
Spring like East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi people,
During last weeks work on the fallen trees, I discovered that my chainsaw, an antique Stihl 08S, would not start, here is the tale of me fixing it, and then fixing it again! Many thanks to "The Repair Specialist" whose youtube vids put right my mistake! Enjoy, subscribe, and above all, stay healthy!
Phil
unseasonably cold East Yorkshire! ( it was warm and sunny this morning)


----------



## brino

hermetic said:


> Hi Chaps, the week was going so well, once it had started (Tuesday), weather has improved and I feel fit again, and it was all downhill fom there!



Hi Phil,
Just catching up on your posts here.
Your trees are ahead of ours on buds, but I did hear and see some robins this week. A sure sign of spring.
Stay well!
-brino


----------



## brino

hermetic said:


> And Now. we are self isolating



Smart move.
We will still be here when this all blows over.
Cheers,
-brino


----------



## DavidR8

And us in Canada as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino

hermetic said:


> I discovered that my chainsaw, an antique Stihl 08S, would not start



".....the first thing we'll do is damage that screw"

LOL! 

What bird is that from about 12:03 to 13:00?
It reminds me of a cardinal here....

That Stihl looks like it doesn't have any plastic bits on it. How old is it?
My ~20 year old Stihl model 029 has a lot of plastic covers, but they are holding up very well.

I appreciate that you included the the mis-assembly too.

Thanks for sharing this!
-brino


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I bought the 08S second hand from a local small engine man, probably more than 20 years ago, he couldnt sell it over the counter because it has no chain brake on it!. I looked it up, and they started the 08 range in 1963!!! I had no idea it was so old, it is a superb saw, if (like all chain saws) you keep it sharp, and the guides trimmed! It is all metal, and the only damage is a couple of the vent slots are broken on the pull start case, which was like that when I bought it.. See https://www.stihl.com.au/static/geschichte/60er.htm As to the birdsong, apart from three years in Bridlington, I have lived in the countyside all my life and TBH I haven't a clue! My Cousin, Keith, born in London, and grew up in Harlow (where Holbrook lathes were made) can recognise every bird, tree, and flower! I will ask him! Thanks for the comments guys, and thanks for watching
Stay Healthy
Phil
East Yorkshire , Sunny but cold!


----------



## hermetic

You may have noticed right at the end, after the saw has started, I grab a screwdriver to switch it off?, the switch is faulty, and instead of switching the saw off, it starts arcing, and delivers a hefty ignition voltage to the operators hand. I have just ordered a new switch........fron Hong Kong! I hope the info that Coronavirus dies in three days is correct! I may spray it down just in case.....................
Phil


----------



## RJSakowski

When I remove the needle valves from carburetors, I first screw them closed, counting the number of turns to tight.  Then I know how to set them when I reinstall them.  

Also, in addition to tightening in sequence, I tighten all screws to touch then repeat tightening to snug, and then a final round to finish.  If I am torquing to a spec., I will add tightening to half of the final torque to the sequence.


----------



## hermetic

Good idea! but you never know how many people have been trying to start it and twiddled with the screws. Good thing to do though if you have no alternative.  The tightening sequence you suggest is definitely the way to go as parts get thinner and more prone to warp.Thanks for the comment and for watching.
Phil, 
Locked down in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Hi all,
Not done much due to the virus lockdown, I bet all the survivalists in the USA are rolling around their bunker floors, surrounded by food, laughing their heads off! I did get a day and a half in the workshop, made a cold frame for my daughters roof garden, she was pleased with the solid practical construction, but thought the aesthetics left a lot to be desired! Teenagers! There's no pleasing them! Like, comment, subscribe, enjoy! We live in "interesting" times.
Phil
East Yorkshire
https://youtu.be/mWXNaoyHm68


----------



## hermetic

brino said:


> ".....the first thing we'll do is damage that screw"
> 
> LOL!
> 
> What bird is that from about 12:03 to 13:00?
> It reminds me of a cardinal here....
> 
> That Stihl looks like it doesn't have any plastic bits on it. How old is it?
> My ~20 year old Stihl model 029 has a lot of plastic covers, but they are holding up very well.
> 
> I appreciate that you included the the mis-assembly too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!
> -brino


To my eternal embarrasment Brino, my cousin tells me it is a blackbird, one of the most common British birds! The conversation we had this morning was
Keith (my cousin) "Don't you recognise bird song"
Me "Yes mate, they all go TWEET"
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Week 2 of lockdown comes to an end, already it feels longer! My capacitance meter shows me what a plonker I am, we discuss masks, some say I should always wear one, not my wife you understand, she wears glasses!, but I have noticed she takes them off when I enter the room........  And the drive to work " ower't waaard tops tha knaws" the other way with wind turbines What thrills, I almost woke up! semd me a like, subscribe, comment,enjoy, stay home, stay safe, and WASH YER HANDS!!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Week 3 of lockdown, I have not been to the workshop at all, may go next week, see how it goes. This is a little look round our back garden showing my rustic brickwork and a garden tour narrated by my eldest daughter,Izzy, including a brief glimpse of Catherine, my wife, and Emily, my youngest, brief because they refused to be filmed!. Warning, contains  gratuitous pressure washer action! Phil East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

End of week 4 of lockdown, I havent been to the workshop, but needed to go today, so I did some little jobs and shot this while I was there Hope you enjoy it! Like, comment, subscribe, but above all stay well, stay indoors, because the more we do it, the sooner it will be over!
Phil
Warm and sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Week 5 draws to a close, and I have not been to the workshop, so here is a tale of the problems I am having finding the fault on the TIG, problems caused in part by the inadequate "schematic", a poor excuse for a wiring diagram


----------



## hermetic

Week 6 of lockdown, and I am going back to work next week! Some really nice junk comes my way, and I begin to understand the cryptic Schematic! Excuse the HH camera work Like, enjoy, subscribe, stay safe people! Phil


----------



## RJSakowski

hermetic said:


> Week 2 of lockdown comes to an end, already it feels longer! My capacitance meter shows me what a plonker I am, we discuss masks, some say I should always wear one, not my wife you understand, she wears glasses!, but I have noticed she takes them off when I enter the room........  And the drive to work " ower't waaard tops tha knaws" the other way with wind turbines What thrills, I almost woke up! semd me a like, subscribe, comment,enjoy, stay home, stay safe, and WASH YER HANDS!!
> Phil
> East Yorkshire


The capacitor could still be at fault.  It could be arcing over under high voltage conditions.   I would test by substituting the new capacitor.

Electrolytic capacitors often have a +/- 20% rating.  The circuits that they are used in are seldom critical for capacitance.  

I enjoyed the drive though the Yorkshire countryside.  My wife is from the Midlands  and I like all the drives we have done on the past visits but I am still working at getting my bearings.


----------



## RJSakowski

hermetic said:


> End of week 4 of lockdown, I havent been to the workshop, but needed to go today, so I did some little jobs and shot this while I was there Hope you enjoy it! Like, comment, subscribe, but above all stay well, stay indoors, because the more we do it, the sooner it will be over!
> Phil
> Warm and sunny East Yorkshire


I don't wear the masks with the valve because the valve doesn't prevent droplets from being spread through the valve on exhale.  The mask is designed to protect the wearer while making breathing easier.  Stay safe!


----------



## hermetic

RJSakowski said:


> The capacitor could still be at fault.  It could be arcing over under high voltage conditions.   I would test by substituting the new capacitor.
> 
> Electrolytic capacitors often have a +/- 20% rating.  The circuits that they are used in are seldom critical for capacitance.
> 
> I enjoyed the drive though the Yorkshire countryside.  My wife is from the Midlands  and I like all the drives we have done on the past visits but I am still working at getting my bearings.


Yes, I agree, and that is exactly what I am going to do!  However, I have found other faults in the HF circuit as well, so if I put it back together electrically, and test with the case off, I will be able to see if the relay is still arcing as well. Thinking on, I may have a replacement relay in my stores, it is a very common type, depends on the coil voltage! Thanks for commenting!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I don't wear the masks with the valve because the valve doesn't prevent droplets from being spread through the valve on exhale.  The mask is designed to protect the wearer while making breathing easier.  Stay safe!

We have three types in the UK, FFP1 FFP2 and FFP3(you probably have the same?) . FFP!,  is usually the type without the valve, and they only provide very limited protection to the wearer against airborne droplets, FFP2, with the valve, provide 80% reduction in airborne droplets to the user, and FFP3 95% protection to the user. I am using FFP2, as it is all I have. I agree that droplets can escape the valve, but there is a certain amount of protection provided to others, and a good amount of protection provided to me! It is not perfect, but what is. So far, so good, 
Keep well yerself!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## RJSakowski

I have one FFP1 mask and it has a valve.  A number of years ago, I picked up a couple of boxes of N95 masks.  The FFP1 mask is CE marked and the N95 masks are US made and not CE marked.  This particular N95 mask doesn't have the exhale valve and is what we wear if/when we go out and about.  
The interesting thing that I learned about the N95 masks is that apparently they all incorporate an electrostatically charged layer which permits particulate capture without impacting respiration. 

 We reuse the masks but isolate them for several weeks between uses.


----------



## hermetic

I put my used masks in a net bag and tumble dry them on a hot setting, the net bag stops the rubber straps from being damaged, they are certainly toasty when the come out!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Not much to tell chaps, But the TIG is fixed, I will get some vid of it working next week. still coughing, but otherwide fine, and I am going back to work on Monday because work is piling up and I am sick of watching youtube videos and playing halflife online! Bastards of Halflife rocks!! Like, subscribe, comment Stay safe and well! Phil


----------



## hermetic

Back to work, only half days for the present, but two interesting repairs, and more progress on a longer term project, the Socome  Mig welder, enjoy, subscribe, like comment, staying in watching my videos and subscribing help to prevent virus transmission!!
Stay safe people!
Phil, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This week I advance several tech levels, The mig welder works, the wheelhorse gets started again, and I finally get my tap plumbed in by the front door, and fix a pressure washer! Enjoy! I did!! like, subscribe and make nice positive comments...........or not
Phil
Sunny and hot in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I rebuild the wire feed tensioner on the Socome mig welder,  and fit the Eurotorch conversion kit I got from Techarc.  Unfortunately the bearings which I need for it did not come till late Friday, so I will be fitting them and testing the welder next week. It worked out very well! please subscribe, like, comment and enjoy!
Phil. Very hot in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I finish the wire feed, test the welder, remove, repair and refit the lid, discover a problem on the Colchester, and we are nearly ready for paint! I bought a MT3 test bar from RDG, which came Friday, no casters yet, but I hope they will come over the weekend, Like, comment, and please subscribe, but above all, enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it!
Phil, Steamy and damp East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I get the welder on its roof, remove several hundredweight of metal and three huge cast wheels, and fit some new swivel castors, and a new bottle shelf, several late starts this week, but by Friday, it was back on its new wheels! Enjoy, like subscribe, comment, but above all wear a mask and stay safe!
 Phil, East Yorkshire in the Monsoon!


----------



## hermetic

Hi All, 
This week Workshop becomes paintshop as I spray the welder and the Jones and Shipman bench centres, and I get them both finished, and check out the RDG lathe test bar Enjoy. like and subscribe! it has been a good week, on Wednesday I thought it was Tuesday, and I spent most of Thursday dozing in the Car park at HRI while Cath had a chest Xray and tests before getting the all clear! Life goes on!
Phil,  Dripping East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi all,
This week I get the test bar into the colchester lathe to check the headstock alignment, and also check the Covmac lathe. Some finishing off on the Socome welder, and then onto the Toro wheelhors tractor to continue the new transmission set up, , Friday afternoon, went to help Keith do a tip run and didn't get home till 8-00, hence this video being uploaded on Saturday! I'll explain the disaster next week!
Phil, Scorching East Yorkshire!


----------



## brino

Hi Phil,

Somehow this sites "watch" feature stopped working for me, so I was not getting updated about your new content.
I have "un-watch this thread" and then "re-watched" it and it now is working again; I did get notified about your recent update.

However, I am now slowly catching up.

In your May 15th video, with the Peavey amplifier you initially thought about declaring the electronic repair beyond your capabilities. However from what I have seen of your skills, although it may be a little out of your comfort zone it is certainly not something you couldn't handle. With good light, good magnification,  a fine point soldering iron, and your usual logic, curiosity, and tenacity you could definitely handle that.

By the way, did you ever replace those bulged electrolytic capacitors?

Thanks for posting!
-brino


----------



## hermetic

Hi Brino,  
 thanks for the unbridled flattery!. There is a tendency with me , as I mentioned in the video, to immediately assume that anything electronic produces faults that are electronic component failures, and in reality this is usually not the case. Far more likely is switches,  pots etc,  and dry joints caused by rough handling. because they interface mechanically with the electronics. The reason that I fight shy of electronics is the lack of the expensive test gear required, and the fact that, whilst I can easily understand what each component does, I cannot visualise how they work in concert, and therefore I cannot "think" my way through a circuit like I can if it is purely electrical! My mantra is now " Don't assume the fault is complex" and it is really paying off, but every day is a school day, and I am improving!  I have always had multimeters, and was using them before I started work as an electrical engineer apprentice. Always wanted an occilloscope, but couldnt afford one . I have all the soldering kit anuone could ever need, and the new capacitor tester is proving usefull too..
As the amp was given to the owner, he didnt want to spend a lot on it chasing difficult problems or buying expensive parts, and the swelling is a sign of overload, and aging, so if it suddenly went down, they are the first thin I would swap, but having fixed a few amps for this band, most of whom have been personal friends of mine for years befoire they formed up, I am now known as the bands "Amp whisperer"
Thanks for your support, I hope I will continue to amuse, and entertain you all with my antucs, it all stems from my love of fixing, improving, and inventing!
Phil, Stormy and windy East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

More work on the Colchester, and vast improvements made to the fit of the bush and test bar into the spindle nose, and this week I start to get to grips with the 2CV engined Toro Wheelhorse, and then PLUNDER! HA HARR!Got a tip off about some gear that was available, and got it fer next to nowt! Don't forget to like, comment and subscribe to my channel, and I thank you all for watching my antics!
 Phil,    Mutch Dripping on the Wolds' East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

More work on the Wheelhorse, a slight setback with a wobbly shaft, but nothing a man with two lathes and no idea can't fix!  And then!! disaster, I did a covid 19 test on Monday, and got a text Wednesday Morning to say That Catherine was negative, and mine was positive! Like it was telling me something I didnt already know, although given that my life is one of self isolation in the workshop ao what?, well, now I can't go for seven days, by which time the government deems me to be recovered, or at least, not infectious, but the rest of the householdhas to lock down for 14 days! We live in interesting times!
Phil,
East Yorkshire Monsoon season has begun!


----------



## hermetic

Monday was the last day of my 7 day lockdown after my positive covid test, so I was back in the shop Tuesday, suffering from day confusion, a known sympton of disturbed routine! 4 days on the tractor, and a good amount of progress. I always think that it its best to tackle the hardest part of any project first, and this week the starter was started, a puzzling problem was overcome, and the starter was finished.
Phil,  Mutch Swettin on the Wolds
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Lots of disturbances this week, and call outs to other jobs, I must think on and video some of them! Toro tractor moves forward apace....til Friday, when I discover an accumulation of minor disasters, but we shall overcome! Mustn't say too much as shearing the bolt off was entirely my fault, I used heat on the second one and it came free without incident, I was trying to take a short cut because I couldnt get the screws out which hold the rubber shrouds round the engine and therefore couldn't use heat or they would melt... short cuts often lead to the place I now find myself in!! Onward, and hopefully upward! Despite all these setbacks, I am still not considering a career in Accountancy! Phil,   Sunshine and showers, very very heavy showers! East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Sometimes, in life, you have to make something a whole lot worse in order to make it better, this might be one of thise times! I have decided that if it is worth doing at all, my integrity demands that it is done properly, or as a mate of mine would say to almost any problem, "just throw money at it"! I have now reached the bottom of the pit of despair, and the 2CV engine, and myself are well on the way to recovery. It is a good thing that I got a replacement oil delivery pipe, because taking the old one off on Friday, I noticed it was pitted and leaking. I can't realy complain much, as it has been stood about twenty years waiting for me to get a round Tuit! Like, subscribe, comment, but above all LAUGH, as someone elses expense!
Phil,  Hot and humid in the jungles of Deepest East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I fit some lights over the bench and the lathes, and also do an instructional  on fitting  a thread replacement helicoil thread kit. most of the 2CV parts have arrived now, but pushrod tubes are out of stock till next wednesday, but I have all I need to rebuild one side! The extra light will improve the quality of the videos, now all I need to improve is the content!
Phil, Great Swelterin on the wolds
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Just when I thought that it couldn't get any worse, it did, not a problem, but an engineering challenge (he said, being positive!) Cylinder glaze busting, lapping and valve grinding, and then something completely different, commando gardening at my late aunts house, with cousin Keith! that was my week, that was! Enjoy, comment, like or even subscribe, and be amazed!
Phil
East Yorkshire, Awaiting the return of the monsoon!


----------



## Ken from ontario

hermetic said:


> Well here is an odd offering! have only been to the shop one day this week, as the weather has been very bad, and I am still a bit under it! Here is a job I did a few years ago on a  Citroen 2cv, rebuilding the back end with new inner wings and boot floor. Beware of these cars! If you ever drive one, you will want one! They are so much fun, and dead easy to mend, but the downside is, they ROT! Not at all the car I would ever thought I would enjoy driving, just goes to show that performance isn't everything. Like comment subscribe, enjoy!
> Phil
> East Yorkshire


I just noticed this thread, what got me to post was that Citroen2CV, reminds me of my cousin whose dad (my uncle) used to own a grey one, we had so much fun driving that car, we even tried to tip it over on it's ceiling because everyone said you could never turn it upside down due to the unusually soft and stretchy shock absorbers, and of course we failed even though the car was very light (but nimble / agile). the first thing people commented when they got inside was,  "is that the gear shift"?, it had this weird looking rod sticking out from the dashboard with a knob at the end. but a lot of fun to change gears and drive.
Thanks for posting the picture Phil, brought back a lot of great memories.


----------



## hermetic

I had eight alltogether, but only had two on the road, and my favourite was a red/black charleston, which was (as you say) just so much fun to drive! A friend of mine was cirsed with a bad back, which meant she could not do long car journeys without several breaks, unless it was in the 2CV, which she said was the most comfortable and smoothest car she had ever ridden in!, thanks for the comment, glad yiu enjoyed the video, I miss my Charleston every day!
 Phil 
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, this week we finish the emormous garden (63m x 23m) at my late aunts house, and I also spens a day doing the same at my Mothers. Some of the 2CV parts arrive, and I fixed the innertube, which I had caught with the tyre lever :-( Hope you enjoy it, it has made a change from the usual, and has cleared my head of the frustrations we all suffer from when dealing with mechanical devices! Onward and upward! Like, comment, subscribe, enjoy!
Phil,     East Yorkshire under storm Ellen!


----------



## hermetic

Ignore the title folks, just an algoritham experiment! STILL waiting on deliveries, but despite the black dog this week ended on a high note, the second two pushrod tubes are out without much problem, and next week I will be rebuilding the engine (when my piston ring compressor arrives) Be sure to see what we found under the trestle table that was in the shed, quite an interesting bit of military history! I ramble on a bit this week, please bear with me and try to like, subscribe and Comment, even if it is only to shout "Stop procrastinating and GET ON WITH IT!!!"
Phil
Its not raining today, at the moment anyway, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Victory at last! I finish making the pushrod tubes and the retainers, and get them fitted, more parts arrive, and the barrels and pistons go back on! She is going back together. Soon I will be able to refit the broken exhaust manifold and weld the pipe up, thus fixing the reason that all this nightmare happened. Watch, like, subscribe, comment, be amazed that I finally stopped procrastinating and got stuck into it! Phil Autumnal, but still quite warm, East yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Trials and tragedies, the ups and downs of another week in my workshop! The 2CV engine goes back together, the broken exhaust manifold which started this sorry tale gets welded, and the whole project shudders slowly forwards. Laugh, cry, subscribe, comment, but thanks for watching, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I haven't enjoyed making it! I WILL get there in the end!
Phil
Summer is switched off on the 31 of August in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Yes folks, engine back in and almost running, and for once it almost all goes smoothly. It is a good thing that I did go this far into the engine, because if I hadn't, the corroded oil cooler and oil feed pipes would have ensured that the engine had a life of about 20 minutes! It will run early next week! Make comments, give me a like, and please subscribe.
Phil,
in warm and sunny East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I start the week baffled by a non running engine, find the fault (eventually) and now it runs every time! It is not right yet, but a lot can happen when a carburettor is stood empty for 20 years! I finish off with some boring on the lathe, as the next 2cv engine job is to make the exhaust pipes, which means I heed to get my hydraulic bender working! No Futurama jokes please! I think I feel a pipe bender stand coming on hext week. Like, subscribe comment and enjoy watching a bumbling idiot at work!
Phil
Heavily Autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

As they say in Yorkshire, this weeks video is "Neether nowt ner summat" It has been an unsettling experiecne watching my eldest who has Apergers syndrome, start university at York, thankfully, although she was very nervous about going, as soon as we arrived, and she met the people she had been talking to on facetime for a couple of weekd, she was fine, and I have almost recovered from the loss as well! Still I got both tyres off the tractor, and one back on, started the bender stand, fitted two  LED floodlamps, and extenced the burglar alarm system! Like, subdcribe, enjiy clap, and throw money!
Phil
A rainy day in East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

A good week is when I set out to do something and actually do it! A blow by blow account of building a bender stand, with the final fitting of the tractor tyres thrown in for good measure, the whole thing seasoned with a couple of my "top tips" (LOL) Like, subscribe, enjoy, share, and thanks to all my new subs! Welcome aboard people!
Phil, Autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I am easily sidetracked, especially if things are proving frustrating, it is sometimes a good idea to put the job down and do something else untill you get the inspiration back. Sometimes however, you find that you need to use something that you have, and have rebuilt.........but didnt quite finish, and the dilemma is, do I stop, and finish it, then use it, or can I achieve the same result by another route? I will now write out 100 times "I must finish everything I start until it is COMPLETELY DONE"! Phil, revelling in a warm workshop!


----------



## hermetic

Some interesting bits and peices as I grasshopper around the workshop on my usual plate spinning act, very pleased with the way the drawbar turned out, and the vertical head fit up is all but completed. Although the brazing hearth could not produce quite enough heat to braze it, having it running is another leap forward in the great scheme of things, and I am very pleased with the way it works. Please give me a like or a comment, thanks for stopping by and watching, and please subscribe! 
Phil Enjoying pleasant October weather in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another week of progress on the milling machine, you come to a point where it is more effective to crack on with making a machine universally usable rather than push forward with the job in hand and accept the limitations of tooling you can't use because of vital component shortages, Which is another way of saying I got sidetracked into making all the drawbars I need to use the Int 30 tooling I have! But at the end I get the job set up and then boring commences! I left the cock ups in on purpose, as they are quite amusing!
It is raining, and has done pretty much all week in East Yorkshire!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

this week I get the Heater flue insulated in an effort to reduce my (not very) smoky woodburner flue, do some repairs to a couple of wooden cases for punches and tooling, and finish the milling on the bender former, which means that the first job on the Harrison with vertical head is a sucess! It does however need a new top bearing, but I sort of new that anyway. No getting round it, will order it up next week!
Warm and sunny in November? Can't be East Yorkshire!!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

A weird assortment of oddments and curios! Insulation on the flue outside, fitting the flue injector (finally!) Collet chucks, oddball screws to identify, and then.....HA HAR! Plunder me hearties! My mate from across the road brought me a final pile of clearout from his sheds, as he has a new job, and he and his wife are moving away. I will be very sorry to see him go! really nice people, and you never know what new neighbours are going to be like, especially in villages! Send me a like or a comment, please subscribe, and enjoy watching me trying to stay sane, as all the world goes MAD!
Phil,
 In very sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This week I complete the insukation on the outside flue, with good results, do repairs on a couple of compressors and a Nifisk vac, and finaly, on Friday, get back to the pipe bender. My new years resolution is going to be, "I must start earlier and get more done. Thanks for watching, send me a like, please subscribe, and comments are always welcome! Phil, in chilly East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Some weeks I get loads done, and some weeks are like this week! Some progress is made with projects, and I almost finish making a table/stand for the J&S bench centres, mainly so I can get them off the bench and onto a stand where they can be used! I WILL do better next week, At least its nice and warm in the shop!
Phil, i
In bitterly cold East Yorkshire. Wheres global warming when you need it?


----------



## hermetic

In which I finish the bench for the Jones and Shipman bench centres, finish the adapter for the pipe bender, and actually get back to bending the exhaust for the Toro 2CV tractor, which I started about 4 weeks ago!  In another lifetime at school, I only once got lines, and mine were "I must concentrate on the job in hand" That teacher knew me really well!!
Phil, in Wintry East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

I get at least half of the exhaust done, and the other half planned, and then I fit the grass deck and realise that there is nowhere near as much free space now, and when the grass deck and the front axle pivot from side to side to follow the terrain, most of that free space dissapears anyway! I have to rethink the other half. See it big, keep it simple!
Phil, in misty mysterious East Yorkshire


----------



## Alcap

Your placement is similar to the Wheel Horse H520  https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/1986_Wheel_Horse_520-H_garden_tractor-s.jpg


----------



## hermetic

well thats amazing! I don't think we have had that model in the UK, and I was also planning a heatshield exactly on those lines! Thanks for commenting! Is that one using a single cylinder 15hp Kohler enmgine?
Phil.


----------



## hermetic

No, its a twin! Just spotted the finning on each side!, mine is a twin citroen 2cv car engine! and you may have given me an idea!!


----------



## Alcap

Here's the page from TractorData  , looks like Onan   20 HP    https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/5/1/514-wheel-horse-520-h.html


----------



## hermetic

I tried everything to stop that grass deck clutch slipping, eventually we gave up and just usedd it for trailer work, but I had the drive coming from the flywheel bolts, which was a mistake, as I had replaced them with long allen bolts, and they always came loose eventually. In this incarnation, the drive comes from the flywheel where a plate is bolted in place of the clutch cover. Onward and upward, the 2cv engine is 29HP.


----------



## hermetic

This week I actualy finish the exhaust I have been  procrastinating for nearly two weeks over it, and as my late mate Alfred would have said,  in his thick Dutch accent, procrastination is the thief of time". I will do better now that is out of the way!
Phil, in unseasonably mild East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The last gasp up to the holidays, but I gopt far more dome than I thought I would, and have got even more ideas for after Christmas, I will be back in the shop in early January, unless it snows, in which case it is anybodies guess as the Langtoft road is particularly treachorous in snow, and it can block up and be impassable in less than 30 minutes! As I type this there is a storm brewing which will bring Greenlands weather straight onto the west coast of the UK, so snow could be a distinct possibility! Have a good holiday and keep safe! All the best! Phil, in a distinctly colder East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hope you have all had a good time and are refreshed and relaxed and ready to brave the weather and go back to work? No neither am I!! I am taking eldest back to Uni on the 6th(thats the plan at the moment anyway) and will be back in the workshop for more fun and games on the 11th, Thanks you all for watching, please subscribe and comment, and all of you stay safe and lets have a better 2021!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Well folks, I dragged myself back to work sftr a pleasant Christmas break, got the air filter finished, and made progres generally, but then, the starter is no longer able to spin the engine! that will teach me not to to fit new rings, and grind the valves in! Too much compression for a starter that is designed to start a 15hp single cylinder engine! I think I have pushed the boat out too far, and too fast, and then tried to ump in, and the obvious has happened! The new starter arrives tomorrow! Thanks for watching, and a strappy new year to you all!
Phil Slip sliding away on the ice in East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Its on! The week went quite well after I stopped procrastinating and just got on and did it! Another breakthrough was the fact that I realised that the vee belt was dragging in the pulley, and stopping the engine spinning properly at start up. This is the belt which is the correct size for the clutch drive, but is obviously too tight for jockey pulley running, I need to see my belt man and get one a couple of inches longer. Thanks for watching, please like and subscribe!
Phil,   In frosty but fine East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another week of finishing off and troubleshooting on the Toro 2CV. I eventually got to the bottom of the carb fault, but it meant taking the carb body off again, which means it is going to get a thorough clean and shakedown before it goes back on. Thanks for watching, and don't forget to subscribe, like and comment!
Phil, in soggy East Yorkshire


----------



## thomas s

Nice work Phil.


----------



## hermetic

At last! The engine, mainly the carburettor, is sorted. multiple problems have been fixed, and now she starts easily, ticks over slowly and throttles up smoothly. I can now get on with the finishing off!   Need new alternator bearings, they are noisy, and the new coil will arrive next week. If only I could find that ignition switch!!! Thanks for watching, please subscribe and comment. 
Phil, East Yorkshire has snow and ice warnings!!


----------



## hermetic

thomas s said:


> Nice work Phil.


Thank you Thomas, it has been hard going, but persistence pays off!
Phil, East Yorkshire, UK


----------



## hermetic

Well folks, the week started badly, with bitter cold and snow, and ended better, with bitter cold, snow, and a new to me Holbrook Model B Number 9!! It must be said that a lathe is about the only thing that would get me out in this weather, and I nearly froze, but it was worth it!  The lathe is now stripped, and all the bits are at the workshop, except the bed, chip pan and legs, which we will collect next week, with the big trailer. Thank you all for watching, please comment, like and subscribe, and don't forget to ring the bell, or you wont get notified when a new video comes out!
Phil. Perishing cold East Yorkshire


----------



## thomas s

Nice lathe Phil. That was worth going out in the cold for.


----------



## hermetic

A week of triumphs and tragedies, I get more done on the Toro bonnet, I get a computer for the workshop, my cousins Volvo fails its emmission tests, it's off a valve, the monitor quits on the new computer. The workshop gets very tidy, and after much faffing about, the bonnet fits properly! It,s all in a weeks work, winter is over, and we are waiting for spring proper to kick in! Thanks for watching and commenting, please subscribe, and click the bell and the likes button.
Phil, in Glorious February sunshine!


----------



## thomas s

Wow Phil, That is a big workshop you have very nice.


----------



## hermetic

It was built by my late father and I in 1974, but it was lacking in many areas as we had little money! I have just completed an end to end rebuild on the place (actually there are still some areas to finish). It is a very odd place, as it is a five roomed  terrace house with the workshop behind and above it, so you walk from the upper floor of the house into the workshop. There is no flat areas in the village, and like many of the properties, it is built partially into a chalk hillside! The only problem is that it is six miles from where I live! . There is a slideshow of the workshop refurb in the videos on my channel. Thanks for watching, and thanks for the comment!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

A world of a difference this week, I am in somone elses workshop! Normally he would do this work for us, but he is so busy that he couldn't do it for two weeks, but he suggested that we work together on the car, and he can keep his other customers happy as well. He was away Friday, so I spent some time on the Tractor, and went home early to get a covid jab, I can feel my second head growing as I type!! Thanks for watching, and don't forget to subscribe and ring the bell to get all my new releases straight to your youtube! 
Phil, Back to cold weather in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The Volvo saga comes to a succesful conclusion, I spend a couple of days in the workshop with an old mate fixing some of his antique militaria, and Friday plunder! My good friends across the road appear to have left, and have brought across the last of their bits and peices, all usefull stuff, and happily recieved. I hope they get sorted with their new house, and the new job that he has gone to goes well!, Also the chap I am doing the antique repairs for is clearing his garage, and he brought me a load as well , all useful stuff he can't bear to throw out, so he has fetched it over so I can do it! Thank you all for watching, liking, and of course subscribing! I am getting more than one new subscriber every day now, 34 new people in the last 28 days, welcome aboard to all of you, and thankyou!
Phil, in wet but warmer East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

he tail end of some "interesting" antique repairs,  Strimmers, an angle grinder, a central heating pump, and a new rule gets applied to my piles of JUNK, which need to be filtered and GONE while the scrap price is high., I model my new leather apron, but screw up the video, and hear that Mums heating is still playing up, and the Volve that we did the cylinder head on has just suffered clutch failure! We are fixing it next Thursday! Life at the moment is "interesting" and busy busy busy!! Thanks for watching, please subscribe, and click the bell to get notification of new videos, and welcome to all my new subs!! Thank you all! Phil, in officially spring (like) East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Stripping gas condensing boilers, or "Combis", Making new carbon brushes for an angle grinder, removing the clutch from a Volvo V70 estate, and trying to sort the intermittent problem with mothers central heating by changing the programmer. Intermittent faults are always the hardest to track down! Its all in my week this week! The volvo clutch kit that arrived was the wrong one, so that job stalled, and it appears that the heating fault is not the controller, so it may be the room thermostat! Saturday afternoon I go to look at a field "topper" for the back of the Fordson Major, so we can get the wild areas of the field under control, hopefully without disturbing the badgers, which may have a sett in the top corner of our field, but are more likely to be further afield! Thanks for watching, please subscribe, give me a like or a comment, and don't forget to ring that bell and set the notifications to "ALL" so you don't miss an episode of my thrilling multitasking! Phil, on a suddenly cold Saturday in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Volvo V70 clutch completed! My derusting solution gets the approval of an undersea corrosion specialist, and we buy a Big Bee pasture "topper", and then have a nailbiting ride home with it in the trailer, but it all ends well!
Phil, in sweltering, then cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A short week in which great things are achieved, and we break through from frustation to the sunlit uplands of progress! The wheelhorse bonnet scoop comes together, and the arrival of new shelves means more storage space in the near future, A bit of commando gardening Down the yard, and a portable forge which I really do not know what to do with as yet, but ideas will come to me! 
Phil, in sunny,Bright, cold and snowy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The Toro 2CV tractor Bonnet nears completion, and I do some commando gardening to get rid of even more junk! I am starting an experiment this week with 2 videos a week, one released Wednmesday night, and one sSaturday as usual, let me know if you think it is better! having said that Tuesday went a bit awry but we made good progress regardless, thanks for watching, dont't  forget to subscribe, and see you all again Saturday!
Phil, in slightly warmer East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The tail end of the week, including (By special permission) a Saturday morning session, in which paint is applied, more reorginizing is done, and a load of crap takes a one way to the local recycling centre! Enjoy!!
Phil, in warmer and more springlike East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Continuing with the bonnet painting, I get as far as primer, and the job is stopped, because every store stocks the paint, but none stocks the thinners for it!, then a Lidl Led light with a broken switch, which is all metal, and claims to be double insulated, but in my humble(LOL) proffesional opinion, it isnt! Then on to those bloody strimmers, rebuild both carbs with new diaphragm kits, and the Mculloch is finished and running, the homelite is all back together, but waiting for some silicone fuel pipe. Overall, good progress and tomorrow and Friday I am joined in the workshop by my dear wife, who insists that she will not appear on video, Thats a challenge!!
Phil, in really springlike East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

In the runup to the weekend, My wife comes to help, and lets face it I need it, most of my freinds say "Phil, get help" so she will be coming for at least a couple of days a week so we can get on top of the sorting out and selling of the remaining "stuff" and then finish the shower and the tea room! You can't beat having a room, just for TEA! 
Phil, spring has reached us in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Monday was rolling along nicely when I got a reminder about the B&S engine on the Mountfield garden tractor, and so the ststarter gets a service, then the shelves go up and get filled, the bonnet is painted, and we have the inevitable tidy up. They say you cant make an omlette without breaking a few eggs, I tend to fall face first into a whole tray of them, but it all comes out well in the end! Several subscribers have told me they are not recieving notifications of new videos! I will be taking this up with youtube, but in the meantime, the advice is to unsubscribe and then re-subscribe. This "problem" is not unknown, and many other creators have complained to youtube about it!  I put out 2 videos a week, on Wednesday evening and late Saturday afternoon,  so if you don't get a notification, go looking for them till normal notification service is resumed, Thanks to you all for subscribing and for putting up with this Jiggery pokery from youtube! Phil, Sunshine, with a chilly breeze in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Thursday went well, and we made huge inroads into the final stage of sorting out, and getting ready for the bay or the dump! Friday went belly up when I was led up the garden path by a faulty ethernet cable tester, and spent hours of headscratching in the belief that my RJ45 pliers were not crimping properly, when the problem was actually a broken track on the tester PCB, which is eminently repairable! I don't often use it, and the last time I used it there was no problem! Above all, you MUST have test equipment you can rely on or you plunge down a rabbit hole of doubt and delusion, sounds just like my life story!
Phil, still sunny, still chilly, still Langtoft, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fixing a VW camper, stripping printers for steel rod, and finally getting the toro 2CV engine running properly! I did drive it backwards and forwards in the workshop, but turned the camera off when I thought I was turning it on, what a plonker! It is seriously a relief that I have got to the bottom of the problem, carb was dry, and fuel pump not lifting fuel, so we know if it will not restart in a few days time that the pump valves are suspect, and the fuel is draining back to the tank. The moral of the story is don't leave engines standing for 20 years, and then expect to put them back into service without a bit of a fight!
Phil, April showers in May in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The big "use it or get rid" continues. The final clearout is nigh! an accumulation of may years of "that will be usefull" collecting is finally ended when I realise that it wasn't! To be fair, a lot of this is left over from our auction visiting days, when the auctioneer would look at us and offer us "something mechanical" for 50p or a pound! We did use or resell an enomous amount, this is just the dregs, and a lot of it has a date with the scrap man en route to a chinese melting pot! It will be back before you know it, or else maybe blocking a canal somewhere on its way back!
Phil, Raining again!East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The big "use it or get rid" continues. The final clearout is nigh! an accumulation of may years of "that will be usefull" collecting is finally ended when I realise that it wasn't! To be fair, a lot of this is left over from our auction visiting days, when the auctioneer would look at us and offer us "something mechanical" for 50p or a pound! We did use or resell an enomous amount, this is just the dregs, and a lot of it has a date with the scrap man en route to a chinese melting pot! It will be back before you know it, or else maybe blocking a canal somewhere on its way back!
Phil, Raining again!East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

sorry mods, double posted and can't find the delete function, can you sort it please?
Phil


----------



## thomas s

Well Phil when I throw something away I find a use for it about a week later.


----------



## hermetic

That is the eternal p[roblem!!


----------



## hermetic

At last the Toro project draws to a close, the bonnet goes back on, and the grass deck is refitted, I simplify the new belt fitting problem,  and cogitation takes place over a mechanism to operate the existing belt pulleys as a jockey wheel to turn the drive on and off, and then from out of the ether, Inspiration! Enjoy! Phil In High humidity, early monsoon, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Another two days tidying up, but first a trip to the scrapyard for a weigh in, and the to fix my Mondeo door mirror, which fell out after standing all day in the sun, I had to make a new backplate because when I replaced it previously I tried to remove the broken mirror, and ended up damaging the backplate. It was.......challenging! If you break yours, stick the new one over it!!
Phil, The rain has got warmer in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I was ill Monday/Tuesday with post covid jab flu, so it is a short week this week! Managed to get the jockey pulley mechanism built and working, as usual there were interruptions, and little jobs to fit in between, but I just have a handle to fit to the top of the operating arm, and a gate for the lever, and tis done! I also fail miserably at mig weld filming!, I will go back to the old method, which worked well!
Phil, enduring the late spring hail and ice storms in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the jockey pulley mechanism for the grass deck drive finshed, and really that is the end of the Toro project, apart from paint, alternator bearings, and an annoying oil leak from the sump plug, Will this project never end! Then on Wednesday, Andy comes over fot the day and we start the "antique" trycicle build! Curioser and curioser!!
Phil, The rain has got colder in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the trycicle forks Tigged up, but not without problems, the metal is very dirty, and also I didnt notice that the argon was running low, so that probably didn't help, but I could see black nasties bubbling out of the old forgings, not surprising, but we persevered and got there in the end, and then back to the tidy up, which is going really well and will soon be finished, Once I have filtered out the sdrap, and the rubbish, it is on to selling of what I don't need! Phil,  bathed in sunshine in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A short week due to bank holiday, but lots crammed in to this video, some bench repairs, a homelite strimmer, a karcher K2 pressure wash, and then theres the oil tank swap up at Keiths, replacing the top bearing in the Harrison mill vertical head, and then Richard Kirkman arrives to make a T nut for the topslide of his Colchester Student in order to fit a Quick change toolpost! all  these jobs in only four days! A busy week, and lots of fun was had by all! 
Phil, Summer at least in East Yorkshire, but the monsoon is coming!


----------



## hermetic

Clean all the machines down after Fridays furious T nut machining session, and find out that 304 stainless is not magnetic! then on to the tractor, new bearings go in the alternator, the oil leak gets sorted, and finally strip the grass deck and its operating mechanism for repainting. In the meantime, the heavens open, and Langtoft floods!
Phil, in East Yorkshire, sunny and hot, with occasional floods!


----------



## hermetic

I finish the cleanup on all the grass deck parts, and then go up to the field, and repair a Hayter mower, and a westwood garden tractor, the sandblasted deck comes home on Friday, and we get all the priming finished!
Phil, in scorching East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Monday was ok, got on well. Tuesday the car failed its MOT on emissions, and is BER!  Wednesday, bought a new(to me) car. Thursday I got some more work done, and Friday, took the new motor for a 60 mile round trip for my wife's appointment. Luckily there was half a tank of fuel in it, as I discovered that I couldn't undo the filler door! All fixed in this video!  The wheelhorse grass deck gets finished, and looks really good! My stress level is subsiding!
Phil, in Early monsoon East Yorkshire


----------



## Ken from ontario

Congratulations on your new car, looks like it has a lot of room in it for transporting bigger machines/tools , Mitsubishi is a respectable manufacturer up here in Canada. 
Great job on the gas cap door, simple yet effective.


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Ken, I think I have sussed out where the original spring was fitted, and will probably see if I have one to do the job right! The ones I have fitted are ok for now, but they do open the door a bit rapidly, I don't want any forecourt accidents! Thanks for commenting!
Phil, East Yorkshire, UK


----------



## hermetic

Yes, unbelievable but true, the Wheel horse 2CV tractor is complete, the project is finished, now all that remains to do is take it to the field and see what breaks first! In order to do this however, we must first find the gateway, which has disapeared under a jungle of head high brambles and nettles, so out come the strimmers, and in we go!! Phil, Dodging the raindrops in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I start the Fordson rebuild with fitting a new water pump, and almost immediately, it all goes wrong, and then goes right again, but I get the cowl bonnet and radiator off, and then have a problem with an innacesible bolt on the pump, but persistence (and bodging) pays off in the end, the pump fits, but there is a difference in the pulley arrangment which means I need to get another pulley, but ebay comes up trumps!
Phil, in damp and humid East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the water pump fitted to the Fordson, have one of my tidy ups, and then have a look at the topper and see what we will need to join the two together, I have the driveshaft, but quite a lot of the heavy metalwork on the topper is bent, and one of the flail cutters is stiff, so in we go! I need a new top link, and immediately immersing myself in the mysterious world of tractor subculture, I learn that I may need a cat 1 top link.......maybe, and also some bigger pins for the bottom link connections, and some bottom link arm balls, as mine are worn out (Fnar Fnar) I get the driveshaft sliding in and out (Fnar fnar  again) after a generous application of lube (what else?) but the safety cover for the driveshaft is missing, and as they are all plastic, and £70! I may have a look at making one. It has obviously been used without one, but it obviously needs one to keep it safe, I will see what I can come up with, we may have some plastic turning to do!
Phil, in the East Yorkshire rain forest, on a jungle taming course!


----------



## hermetic

The Fordson Major E1A refurb continues, with some Time spent hammering the Big Bee topper straight again! Another short week I am afraid. Had two lost days for trips to York, so much for getting a full week in!, lots of dirty work done, and the panels go off for blasting, water pump pulley arrives, and thank goodness it fits! I only just seem to have started this project, and it is really coming together. I shall be painting and power washing next week!  It all came together on Friday when I took all the parts for Blasting and got a top link and pins for the tractor from my local Agri merchants,  Scrutons of Foxholes!! Cheaper than the internet! Phil, in damp and humid East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This weeks highlights are sidetracks and interuptions!, and tales of the work I intended to do, but others had other ideas! My antique dealer mate turned up with four boxes of what is known as (in the trade) "Donkey" too good to throw away, but difficult to sell into anything but the small item collectors market, which functions very much on personal taste rather than any known make or value of item! On the basis of, "if you dont like it, burn it" I accepted it for cleaning and listing, but I am not sure I would do it again, because of the time it takes! I got the bushes that I need for the topper made and fitted, and some other little jobs like straightening drawbar pins done, but the sandblasting isn't ready yet, so I may end up putting the radiator back on the tractor on monday, and moving it outside for a steam clean, and to fit the girder trolley, so I can lift the topper, so that I can get it all put togther! Onward!
Phil in blisteringly hot East Yorkshire, 27 deg today!!


----------



## hermetic

The workshop advances a tech level when we fit the new girdar trolley and get the chain hoist up, Rocker cover and other bits get painted, and I finally get onto the broken bolt in the front axle carrier casting, the res
ults aren't good!! I hope persistence pays off!! I am posting this as parts 3 and 4 because I have shot over an hours worth of footage This week! Phil Still hot in East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Parts 5&6
I work on the air filter and pre cleaner, fix the dodgy handbrake, which has been a pain since I bought this tractor , and work towards the three point linkage removal, remove the tow hitch and link arms, and start to free them all off using the dreaded Blowlamp of death, alternately known as the Flamefast Brazing hearth! In part 6 (out now!) We continue with the air cleaner get the hydralic/transmission drained and the filter out, what a mess!!
Phil, Some rain, some shine, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Parts 7&8
Fordson Major rebuild, the hydraulics and rear transmission case. I removed the top cover, and realised there was 3" depth of black sludge in the bottom of the transmission case, and this had remained after 30 litres of "oil" was drained off! I set on cleaning it with kerosene,   and by the end
of day one I was beginning to see the castings, and the unmarked gears etc. Thankfully there seems to be no grit or metal in the sludge, as the fordson does have a good filter, and two magnetic plugs before the pump! We have a wander in the field, and get the 2cv tractor up there.....eventually!
Phil,  thunderstorms and a wet start to the Harvest, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Parts 9&10
Work on the Fordson Major E1A continues. I bite the bullet and remove the PTO gearbox, and it is a good thing, because both it and the gearbox were full of black sludge, everything gets a good powerwashing out and we use the weldanuton technique to get a sheared bolt out!  I put on overalls, and elbow length gloves!, it was hot, but it kept me more or less clean!
 Part 10 out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, Some rain, some shine, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major rebuild parts 11 and 12
Rebuilding the hydraulic pump for the Fordson Major E1A. Not hard, but cleanliness and an O ring kit are essential, and patience, quite a bit of patience! Hydralic pump and most ancilliaries get refitted, and I add a hot gunk parts washer to my wish list! Part 12 available now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos Phil,
August is the new September in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major Rebuild part 13, we clean out the top cover, refit the piston, cylinder and valve block, and refit it to the tractor, along with the PTO gearbox and the PTO shaft, and quite suddenly, it is a who;e tractor again.....more or less!!  Part 14, out now at  https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos
Phil, Dull all week, but a warm and sunny Saturday in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major Steering box strip and rebuild.  Parts 15&16. 1955 E1A Fordson Diesel Major. In Part 16, out now, I finsh the steering box and refit it to the tractor, and get some paint on! Part 16 out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, in definitely autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major rebuild Part 17 strip and rebuild of the front steering and kingpins (steering swivels) It is not pretty, but all is repairable! luckily the parts I do need are all available, and not expensive, which is amazing for a 1955 tractor!! Part 18, out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, In humid and hot East Yorkshire!!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Only one video this week chaps, because we did a "poo" run on Moday afternoon, and the workshop power was off on Wednesday! I get the wheels finished in two coats of primer each, and then onto the kingpins/steering swivels. I put the extra grease slot on the RHS and then start the LHS, but find when I get the nuts off the bolts, the bolts are seized in the axle, It all makes life interesting, and I get it all in bits by Friday, and show the process of fitting the kingpins to the new bushes if you don't have the factory reamer available! (Video scheduled for release at 4pm GMT)
Phil, Warm and wet in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major rebuild, finishing off the steering swivels/king pins, and the track rod and drag link, and Richard turns up with my kitchen unit so I spend a couple of days fitting kitchens and plumbing! YUK. but I plough on and get it more or less finished. It will really make a difference to be able to wash the cups and fill the kettle in the same room where I make tea!
It's still warm and sunny in East Yorkshire!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, rebuilding the drag link, refitting the wheel;s, rebuilding the horn, and paint on Friday so it has the weekend fror drying. I also get the tea room sink plumbed in, and the worktop fixed down!
Phil, in wet and windy East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major Rebuild.  So we get more paint on, in order to fit the seat, and the radiator, and then find that despite all my efforts, new Dynamo refuses to output a single volt, even though I have polarised it and it is brand new!, then I go to change the fuel filter, and find that there isnt an element in it! Things can only get better....I hope. Still it did start and run perfectly, so cleaning the bowl out and putting a filter in it can only make it better!
Phil, in a Glorious Indian Summer in East Yorkshire


----------



## T Bredehoft

It's nice that your weather has stabilized. Yeah, be proud of your Fordson, too.


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild,  I get the tractor running and wash it down outside, then back in the workshop, back wheels and mudguards off, and start on the final frontier, the respray!
Phil, In warm and Atumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI A short week (and a late upload due to impromptu family get together) but much gets done, I get the final rusty tinwork off, and off to the sanblasters along with the back wheels, and get the body of the tractor into Empire blue, next week, welding the tinwork!
Phil, Workshop heatin on in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI The last batch of sandblasting comes back and gets painted, I nearly start the welding repairs, and make up some speaker brackets. Next week, welding rust to holes!
Phil, in warmly pleasant East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI The front cowl  A challenge of complex curves and missing metal! I go through the process of replacing the missing metal, and slowly but surely, what was a piece of rusty metal which in a good light (but the less light the better really) aproximates what Ford put there in 1955! 
Phil, late Autumn and a little chilly in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  I repair and reassemble the bonnet, and get the first mudguard repaired, thanks to a lot of Cardboard aided design. It is begining to look like a tractor again. 
Phil, in wet and windy, but not cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild. We complete one mudguard, and get a lot done to the other, amazing how much stronger they are when you put the structure back to what Henry intended! Don't forget to like and subscribe! and thanks for watching! 
Phil, in bright and sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.   we repair the box sections and patch the holes on the last mudguard, the end is in sight...just!! Another short week and another late posting because my computer went into rebellious mode at 3-30 and it took 2 hours to sort it out and get the video edited! Phil Storm Arwen is blasting East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Sorry Guys, no vid this week, I have had the twin after effects of the Covid booster, plus conjunctivitis, plus sinusitis all in one, loads of fun I can tell you, back next week with a fair wind and a bit of luck!! 
Phil in freezing cold East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  mudguards sealed and painted, bonnet fit vastly improved, bonnet brackets made, and final welding on the front cowl. I discover that the bonnet catches have been mixed up, and get ready to rebuild all the riveted p[arts back onto the bonnet, and all in three days! 
Phil, on clod and frosty mornings in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  Part 31, in which I finalise the bonnet fitting, fit all the bonnet hardware and catches, and make the bonnet stays, and  discover that my tractor has three rear bonnet catch brackets, and only one front one! These little challenges are what life is all about! 
Phil, frost has turned to mist in East Yorkshire 
Have a good Christmas!!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild PART 32 a NEW YEAR DAWNS AND i AM still ON THE TRACTOR! This week I am on with pedals, brake and clutch, and filler, filler and more filler Things go wrong, I make some saves, and the gopro fails to invert the image when some idiot holds the camera upside down. All probably because I hate winter Phil, in Wintry cold but clear East Yorkshire.


----------



## thomas s

Phil that tractor is looking great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild. Part 33  In which I get all the small parts painted ready to reassemble the pedals and footboards, a short week but good progress, if you have lots of small and medium sized parts to paint, best hang the lot up and do them all at once with a spraygun, makes a better job, covers all the awkward shapes and then LEAVE THEM TO DRY! you know you'll make a mess if they are not hardened off!! 
Phil, its bloody cold in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Due to a wonderfully enjoyable tooth abcess that came out of the blue last Sunday I have not been to the workshop this week, Back next week,! Phil, In wonderfully windy east Yorkshire


----------



## thomas s

I hope your feeling better. Take care of that tooth


----------



## hermetic

Thank you Thomas, I am feeling much better, and one of the teeth has now departed, the other leaves on Monday, but at the Dentists rather than in an egg sandwich!! I have shrugged off the after effecrs of the covid jabs too, but I am ready for spring!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

I actually get some time on the tractor, fitted in between my busy other life! footpedals back on, connected up and adjusted, then removed again and refitted the right way round! Footplates on and get onto the mudguards and get them flatted and another layer of filler on! We are going forwards again! 
Phil, in cold and windy East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A little tractor content, but mainly converting the first 8ft fluorescent fitting to led! Another week of distractions, emergencies, and fraught with stress and problems, I will tell you all about it when it is all over....... 
Phil, in Bright,windy and cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Back on the tractor, and more spare time as the house sale nears its end. On to filling and priming the panels, and stoppering to fill all the pesky blowholes in the filler, and all the bits I missed! My least favourite part of the job, as it takes patience, and whilst I can display endless patience with rebuilding anything mechanical or electrical, because it is interesting, the same does not apply to refinishing, so my method is shortest possible route to a durable and acceptable shine! 
Phil, in easterly gale East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I make a start on the final peices of the Fordson jigsaw, get the bonnet and front cowl into red lead and grey primer, and start to deal with the massively oval holes on the tow hitch! Keeps me out of mischief!
Phil, Spring is almost here in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Another short video detailing more of what I didn't get done than showing what I did! Sometimes we are swept forward by the tide of events, sometimes back! This week it was definitely back! I challenge you to watch and enjoy! Normal service will be resumed ASAP. At least it is officially SPRING!! That would be why the rain is Warmer in East Yorkshire!
 Phil.


----------



## hermetic

I get all the insides and edges of the painting finished, clean up and paint the 3 point components, and make the bushes for welding into the towwbar pin holes, which have been worn oval by the years since 1955! I know how they feel, being a 1952 model myself!! 
Phil, in warm and springlike East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

First job I get on with the tow hitch repairs, fitting the bushes I made last week into the badly worn oval holes and welding them in, and then pad welding the pins, and also the holes in the plates that the hitch attaches to, and then PAINT!! I get everything that is left to paint cleaned up, primed up and painted, and don't it look sweet! 
Phil, Bright and sunny with a chill breeze in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I fimish rebuilding the three point linkage and the towhitch, and start the electrics and dashboard, as soon as i get the regulator sorted and refitted, along with the wiring harness, the only job left will be to paint the rear wheels! 
Happy Daze 
Phil in really very hot East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

In which I build a dynamo test bench, and proceed to test dynamos and the wiring harness and the regulator. I do make progres! There are frustrations, but generally every day is a school day and I am learning all the time, or at least trying to remember back to the time before about 1973 when all motor vehicles had dynamos, and I used to service them all the time. You forget a lot in 50 years!! 
Phil, back to snow and cold in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I find multiple faults with the dynamo, wiring harness and the regulator box and cutout, and fix them all! I set the charging rate and cut in point, then I start the fiddly process of rebuilding it all back into the tiny dashboatd box that it all lives in!  I discover that I need to buy more black insulation tape! 
Phil, in sunny, rainy and windy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Suddenly it all goes back together, and it is finished apart from the front grille protector, and the roll over safety bar, which will be next week!, and then I spend Saturday trying to sort why I cant edit it untill I findthat my 2TB drive is FULL! a file has been saving duplicates of all my videos since day one! I get it sorted, and eventually get it online. I am proud of the tractor, but not the video and the sound falls odd towards the end of part two, but it is what it is, as they say on Salvage rebuilds UK! 
Phil, warm and sunny with long grass in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Still struggling with the video chaps!, having no gopro after all this time is like having a hand missing! I am getting a new camera tomorrow and the gopro is going in for repair! The rear wheels are fitted, and the oil goes in gearbox and transmission. New parts arrive, and some don't fit but we get excellent service from MKH and get the replacements inside the week!!  I work on the injector pump stop/extra fuel mechanism, and get that back on correctly this time, and drag the roll over bar  out of the store and get it cleaned up. 
Phil, in sunny and warm East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

This week I repair the ROPS and paint it, and all the lighting components that arrived in three different colours, This could be the final week on the tractor, and time to move onto the Big Bee topper, but there are going to be interuptions! Mothers Moving day is friday the sixth and she has to be out because the new owners are moving in! So I will need to be up there for a few days prior, We will see what I can get done!
Phil, in gloriously sunny, but not too hot East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A quick catch up as I have been busy moving Mum to her new home this week,Back to the tractor next week, and also more of clearing an old engineers workshop! 
Phil, in sunny and rainy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The big clearout of my late neighbours shed continues, my almost empty washers box is now overflowing, and there are lots of usefull goodies appearing as I empty the rest, plus instructions on Megger testing electric motors for earth faults, and my usual wit and wisdom, such as it is!! 
Phil, in Scorching East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

More clearing and sorting of the workshop stuff, and a few interesting finds. I have come up with a strategy! Next week I will finish the tractor, and then the grass cutter, and when they are done and out, I am going on a cull of all my junk, starting in the Outside store, which is full of junk, much of which can be scrapped, as the price is very good at the moment, and that will give me somewhere to move the stuff from the downstairs stores, which are impractical, as they are too far away from the workshop proper!, of course as I move the stuff, much of that will also be culled!! 
Phil, the grass waits for no man in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Yes folks, all my goodies are sorted away, and I get to spend a whole day fitting the ROPS and wiring the lights on the tractor! I will be back on it full time next week, and then onto the topper/grass cutter, which will be brief, as it is only to check over, one swing slasher to free off, sharpen, and a coat of paint!
 Phil, in monsoon hit East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I finish wiring the lights, and get all the wiring neatened up and ruggedised, move the oil pipe, and finally fit the toolbox,  A disaster is averted when I find the oil pressure guage pipe has been rubbing and is worn thin! All in a weeks worth of tractor fun! Also some work in the field, tidying up the remains of the old kennels, and you can see the heat affecting my non existent photography skills, Thursday brought the first really hot day to East Yorkshire, Friday was a little cooler..........................but not much! 
Phil, in sunstricken East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The final front ear! That old startrek chestnut, but apart from the fact that it is not charging, everything else is fine!   After all that hassle with the electrics, bloody ungratefull I call it! It will be something simple, and probably to do with the cut out setting being done at different revs to actually being on the tractor or else a wire off on the cut out, it is very tight in there, I will sort it! Then on to the topper, and that gets finished all bar the shouting!, All in all, a good week! 
Phil, it is HOT again in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Released at 4pm GMT+1 Saturday
I get the grass cutter finished, and condemn the pto driveshaft as BER until I see the price of a new one! It can be fixed as you can buy the tube, so I can replace the twisted portion. I am going to fit the grass cutter to the tractor and measure up for the driveshaft with the grasscutter in the raised and lowered position so I get the right length, as measuring it up roughly seems to indicate about 4" overlap in the telecoping part when it is in the down position, so no wonder it has twisted.  Thank you all for watching and commenting, and don't forget to like and subscribe, and click on the black bell to get all the updates and notice of new content! I try to upload every Saturday at 4pm GMT but if you click the bell when you subscribe,  you tube will remind you, supposedly!! 
Phil, In very bright sunshine between the cold and downpours in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

What seemed to be a simple bit of vibration and wobble on the PTO shaft turned into a nightmare of disintegrating  universal joints damages slider tubes, twisted Yokes, and basically all the indications that this pto shaft has had a non shear bolt in the topper end, which has subjected the PTO shaft to forces well beyond its pay scale!, I fought it, threw money at it,  heated it up in the gas forge till it glowed, hammered, and twisted, and eventually came out victorious (I hope)  It's all in my week this week!
 Phil in hot  and humid East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I bite the bullet once again, and take off the PTO shaft to relieve the tight bearing, which is nylon to metal, and will melt and self destruct if it is not right. I get the charging circuit working, although not at low rpm, but many fordson owners tell me that is how they are ! There may be a new regulator in the near future, as setting the old one up again when it is on the tractor is not easy access! Touch the paintwork up, and then as some light relief, I make a pair of moulding flasks for the copper casting experiment, It's all in my week this week! 
Phil, in overcast, cool and cloudy East Yorkshire, Harvest is ON!


----------



## hermetic

Another 3 day week!, Monday was my 70th birthday, so I took the day off, Tuesday was so unfeasably hot that I stayed home and sweltered! This is what remains! I finish the moulding flask, and get the sand mixed with the bentonite and wetted down, and then get sidetracked into a quick repair (why are they never quick) on the little Reid-EE sawbench. when I was at school I only got lines once! I had to write out 100 times "I must concentrate on the job in hand" I am living proof that the lines did not work!! 
Phil, in unfeasably hot then dull and overcast East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The furnace comes out for the first time, and works superbly well, the mould is made and the copper is poured, and a very good casting is made! I change the tractor engine oil, and find there is no oil filter in the cannister, just iike there was no fuel filter either!!  well it has one now, and with new oil we have gained about 10 psi oil pressure, even though the oil pressure was good before. I have gone for the sae40 non detergent oil which is reccomended for working tractors. We round off the week with a day of antique metalwork repairs for my dealer friend, but only cover that briefly because we already have about an hour of vid this week, don't fall asleep! 
Phil, in Cool and wet East Yorkshire. Wot heat wave?


----------



## hermetic

A varied week of highs, lows, and a poo run! I earned some money doing lots of very enjoyable little repairs to antique metalware, and it was all downhill from there! All I can say is it was a good thing that the weather was warm and sunny, or it would have been a lot worse! Join me in Yorkshire for a real rollercoaster of a week! 
Phil, in getting warmer East Yorkshire, the harvest is coming in!


----------



## hermetic

I put the small pulley in the lathe and widen it for the A profile belt on the tractor, and then fit it, and now we are charging all the time! I Bore the copper disc casting to almost the correct diameter for the shaft to press fit, and then on to field work to get ready for the 2022 Wicani Jamboree, which involves tidying up and pressure washing everything, because once you have started with a pressure wash you just can't stop! Back to the workshop next week for the start on the Holbrook, and other fairy stories! Or is it? Phil, Riding the heatwave in glorious East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I finish the copper work on the "thing" sort the tractor charging, and then get on with a massive tidy up so I can get the Holbrook bed out from its hiding place to start the rebuild! Much else happens along the way! 
Phil, Warm and sunny in east yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Yet another week of interuptions and "odd" jobs, but I get stuck into cleaning and paint removal, and by Friday the results are beginning to speak for themselves, But it was really dirty work!! 
Phil, Basking in the late summer sunshine in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Only a three day week, But a lot gets done! I get the headstock stripped and repainted in primer, and also after a couple of hours sanding, and needle gunning the base whilst in goggles and dust mask, I get that masked up and sprayed in red lead primer. There is a slight reaction with the original Holbrook casting filler primer, but nothing I can't cope with!! I get most of the headstock parts cleaned up, and polish the spindle and the gears and pulleys in the lathe Video will be out saturday, 4PM as usual, but I may sneak out saturday and see if I can sort the paint problems and get some black on! 
Phil, in officially autumnal but still hot East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A shorter vid this week which starts with gratuitous tumble dryer repairs, same dryer, different fault! cracked drum pivot (caused by stretch belt?) and then on to the Holbrook and a week of stripping, cleaning and repairing. One cannot fail to be impressed by the build quality of this machine. 92 years after its construction, and after quite a tough life, it is still in amazing condition! 
Phil, in sunny but slightly autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Last weeks video, which I didn't seem to have posted properly?
A long video with a lot in it! I get down to the nitty gritty of some repairs on the SC box and selectors, quite a lot of lathecam on the covmac, but had to go to the colchester for knurling due to centre height! and get some paint on, Lots of polishing and washing goes on, and I realise the value of scotchbrite for polishing metals! I almost got 5 days in! Phil, a wet week followed by a Friday scorcher in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A shorter vid this week which starts with gratuitous tumble dryer repairs, same dryer, different fault! cracked drum pivot (caused by stretch belt?) and then on to the Holbrook and a week of stripping, cleaning and repairing. One cannot fail to be impressed by the build quality of this machine. 92 years after its construction, and after quite a tough life, it is still in amazing condition! 
Phil, in sunny but slightly autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A short week, but I have turned the corner and started on the rebuild! new bearing felts, making a new bull pin, and the slightly fiddly task of assembling it all by myself without damaging anything, or scratching the bearings! It actually turned out easier than I thought once I got it all fitted up on the bench, then on to the bed, a couple of hours, and a revelation later I got the cams adjusted, and it all went together a treat! 
Phil, Back to summer in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A good week with a lot of progress, the headstock bearings get adjuster correctly after some sage advice from the Holbrook Sage! Various broken bits get fixed, and various bodges are exposed! I remove the old pin from the back gear shaft, repair it and drill and fit a new one, I strip and clean the top slide and the cross slide, and eventually repair the missing pin from the topslide nut plus lots of other bits cleaned and fitted Phil, A fair week and a Friday storm in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another good week of fettling and eliminating some of the bad repairs and abuses this machine has suffered over the years. I spend much time degreasing the saddle to get the Belzona to stick, and hope I suceeded! I repair the broken Gear cover casting with MIG which is far from impossible, and sus out a scheme of repairing the rest! 
Phil, in Cool and wet autumnal East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

A very trying week being Mr Pedantic and trying to get the gear cover repair EXACTLY right which tried my patience to the point where I took a midweek break and started work on building a waste oil burning insert for the wood stove! That will be continued, and I hope completed, next week. It is (or at least was) getting colder, and as I have about 75 litres of waste oil from the tractor rebuild and a regular source of expired chip oil, it would save a lot of woodcutting. I get back on the Holbrook on Friday, and it turns out really well! Sometimes it pays to take a break! 
Phil, an indian summer in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

To continue from last weeks blurb, sometimes being pedantic pays off! I get the shaper and the mill fully back into commission, make a new vice jaw to replace the missing one on the shaper vice mill the weld off the new section for the gear cover, it falls apart and I settle on a new strategy fot order of assembly! With milling and shaping, tidying up and 3 foot long dreadlocks, its all in my week this week! 
Phil,  In exceedingly wet East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, sorry, no video this week, the covid got me, I am slowly recovering!
Phil


----------



## Boswell

Sorry to hear about it. I hope you get past it quickly.


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I get back to the workshop on the Thursday of this week, was going to do friday as well, but circumstances overtook me and I never got there. As winter approaches fast I decided to crack on with the heating, and find the fan which is most suitable has knackered bearings, more on order as we speak. I have other fans I could use, but they are predomantly plastic, and although they would work, not really suitable for a burner! I also have a few gas boiler flue fans, but all have a 2" outlet! I will prevail! I will try to get back Monday and see how it goes, the fishermans freinds are a usefull anti cough!
 Phil


----------



## hermetic

There are also THREE others that I forgot to add to forums, please go to 


			https://www.youtube.com/@philhermetic/videos
		

to watch them!
Thanking you all for your continued support as I recover from the dread virus!!
Phil


----------



## thomas s

Sorry to hear about the virus. Phil get well soon.


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Thomas, I got over the virus in about a week, but it has left me with a sinus drip and the associated cough, which I get whenever I get a cold or flu! I will be better come spring!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, Just a short video to bring the 2022 fun and games to a close! I am not a great christmas fan, mainly because of the cold weather, the rampant consumerism and the cynical exploitation used to extract peoples cash! BAH HUMBUG!! Having said that it is a good excuse to do nothing with lots of good food and glasses of port and brandy, to aid the digestion and keep out the cold you understand, and strictly NOT to be enjoyed in any other way! Hope you all have a good time and don't over indulge too much 
A  merry Yule to one and all!! 
It's flippin freezin in East Yorkshire Phl


----------

